# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  رباعيات الخيام

## زمان

*حكيم وفلكي وعالم رياضيات وشاعر هو غياث الدين أبو الفتح عمر بن إبراهيم الخيام ولد في نيسابور عاصمة خراسان, بدأ تعليمه الأولي في إحدى مدارس نيسابور لتعلم القراءة والكتابة, ولما قوي واشتد ساعده رحل إلى سمرقند لدراسة الرياضيات, فأنجز نظاماً للأرقام أكثر اتساعاً من نظام الإغريق, فألف كتاباً بالعربية ( الجبر والمقابلة) ترجم إلى الفرنسية عام (1851). كما أوجد طريقة لاستخراج جذور الأرقام وعالج لأول مرة مسائل التكعيب في الجبر ولما برزت موهبته في علم الفلك إلى جانب شهرته في الرياضيات, استدعاه السلطان السلجوقي لتعديل التقويم, وكلفه ببناء برج فلكي في اصفهان , وإن إجادته للغة العربية والكتابة بها كانت حافزاً له لقراءة شعر المعري فكان له الأثر في شعر الرباعيات لغة وأسلوباً ومضموناً فلقب بالحكيم في الثقافتين الفارسية والعربية ولقبه الأوربيون بملك الحكمة.
.*

----------


## زمان

*سمعتُ صوتاً هاتفاً في السّحَر*
*نادى مِن الحانِ : غُفاة البشَر* 
*هبُّوا املأوا كأس الطلى قبَل أن*
*تَفعم كأس العمرْ كفّ القدَر*
*****
*أحسُّ في نفسي دبيب الفناء*
*ولم أصَب في العيشِ إلاّ الشقاء*
*يا حسرتا إن حانَ حيني ولم*
*يُتحْ لفكري حلّ لُغز القضاء*
*****
*أفق وهات الكأس أنعمُ بها*
*واكشف خفايا النفس مِن حُجبها*
*وروّ أوصالي بها قَبلَما*
*يُصاغ دنّ الخمَر مِن تُربها*
*****
*تروحُ أيامي ولا تغتدي*
*كما تهبُّ الريح في الفدفدِ*
*وما طويتَ النفس هماً عَلى*
*يومين : أمسْ المنقضى والغدِ*
*****
*غدٌ بِظَهْرِ الغيب واليوم لي*
*وكم يخيبُ الظنُّ في المقبلِ*
*ولَستُ بالغافلِ حتى أرى*
*جمالَ دنيايَ ولا أجتلي*
*****
*سمعتُ في حلمي صوتاً أهابَ*
*ما فتَّق النّوم كمام الشبابَ*
*أفق فإنَّ النّوم صنو الردى*
*واشرب فمثواكَ فراش الترابَ*

----------


## زمان

*قَد مزَّق البدرُ سنَار الظلام*
*فأغنم صفَا الوقت وهات المدام*
*واطرب فإنَّ البدر مِن بعدنا*
*يسري علينا في طباقِ الرغام*
*****
*سأنتحي الموتَ حثيث الورود*
*ويَنمحي اسمي مِن سجِل الوجود*
*هات أسقنيها يا مُنى خاطري*
*فغايةُ الأيام طولْ الهجود*
*****
*هات أسقنيها أيهذا النديم*
*أخضَب مِن الوجهِ اصِفرار الهموم*
*وإن أمُتْ فاجعَل غسولي الطلى*
*وقدَّ نعشيَ مِن فروعِ الكروم*
*****
*إن تُقتلَع مِن أصلِها سُرحتي*
*وتصبحُ الأغصان قَد جفَّت*
*فصغْ وعاء الخمَر مِن طينتي*
*واملأهُ تسرِ الروح في جثتي*
*****
*لَبستُ ثوبَ العيش لم أُستشَر*
*وحرتُ فيه بين شتّى الفِكَر*
*وسوفَ أنضو الثوب عنّي ولم*
*أُدرك لماذا جئتُ ، أينَ المقر*
*****
*نمضي وتبقى العيشةُ الراضية*
*وتنمحي آثارُنا الماضية*
*فقَبل أن نَحيا ومِن بعدِنا*
*وهذه الدُنيا علَى ما هيه*
*****
*طَوت يدُ الأقدار سفرَ الشباب*
*وصوَّحت تلكَ الغصون الرطاب*
*وقَد شدا طيرُ الصبى واختفى*
*متى أتى . يا لهفا . أينَ غاب*
*****
*الدهرُ لا يعطي الَّذي نأمل*
*وفي سبيلِ اليأس ما نَعمَل*
*ونحنُ في الدُنيا علَى همّها*
*يسُوقنا حادي الردى المُعجّل*

----------


## زمان

*أفق خفيفَ الظَّل هذا السّحَر*
*وهاتها صرفاً ونَاغِ الوتر*
*فما أطاَل النّوم عمراً ولا*
*قصَّر في الأعمارِ طول السهَر*
*****
*اشرب فمثواكََ التراب المهيلِ*
*بلا حبيب مؤنسٍ أو خليل*
*وانشق عبير العيش في فجرهِ*
*فليسَ يزهو الورد بعدَ الذبولِ*
*****
*كم آلم الدهر فؤاداً طعين*
*وأسلم الروح ظعين حزين*
*وليسَ ممَن فاتَنا عائدٌ*
*أسألهُ عن حالةِ الراحلين*
*****
*يا دهرُ أكثرت البلى والخراب*
*وَسُمْتَ كُلّ الناس سوء العذاب*
*ويا ثرى كم فيكَ مِن جوهرٍ*
*يبينْ لو يُنبَش هذا التراب*
*****
*وكم توالى الليل بعدَ النهار*
*وطالَ بالأنجمِ هذا المدار*
*فامشِ الهوينا إنَّ هذا الثرى*
*مِن أعينٌ ساحرةِ الأحورار*

----------


## زمان

*أينَ النديم السمح أينَ الصبوح*
*فقد أمضَّ الهمّ قلبي الجريح*
*ثلاثةٌ هنّ أحبُّ المُنى*
*كأسٌ وأنغامٌ ووجهٌ صبيح*
*****
*نفُوسنا ترضى احتِكام الشراب*
*أرواحنا تفدى الثنايا العِذاب*
*وروح هذا الدنَّ نستّلهُ*
*ونستقيهِ سائِغاً مُستطَاب*
*****
*يا نفسَ ماهذا الأسى والكدر*
*قَد وقعَ الإثم وضاع الحذر*
*هَل ذاقَ حلو العفوَ إلاّ الَّذي*
*أذنبَ والله عفَا واغتفر*
*****
*نلبسُ بينَ الناس ثوب الرياء*
*ونحنُ في قبضةِ كفّ القضاء*
*وكم سعينا نرتجي مهرباً*
*فكانَ مسعَانَا جميعاً هباء*
*****
*لم تَفتَحَ الأنفسَ باب الغيوب*
*حتى تَرى كيفَ تسأم القلوب*
*ما أتعس القلبَ الَّذي لم يَكد*
*يلتأم حتى أنكأتهُ الخطوب*
*****
*عامل كاهليك الغريب الوفي*
*واقطع مِن الأهلِ الَّذي لا يفي*
*وعِف زلالاً ليسَ فيه الشفا*
*واشرب زعافَ السمّ لو تشتفي*
*****
*أحسن إلى الأعداء والأصدقاء*
*فإنَّما أُنس القلوب الصفَاء*
*واغفر لأصحابكَ زلاّتهم*
*وسامح الأعداء تَمْحُ العِداء*
*****
*عاشر مِن الناسِ كبار العقول*
*وجانب الجهّال أهل الفضول*
*واشرب نقيعَ السمّ مِن عاقلٍ*
*واسكب علَى الأرضِ دواء الجهول*
*****
*يا تارك الخمرَ لماذا تلوم*
*دعني إلى ربي الغفور الرحيم*
*ولا تُفاخرني بهجرِ الطلى*
*فأنتَ جانِ في سوِاها أثيم*
*****
*أطفىء لظَى القلب ببرد الشراب*
*فإنَّما الأيام مثلَ السحَاب*
*وعيشُنا طيف خيالٍ ، فَنل*
*حظّكَ منهُ قبلَ فوَت الشباب*

----------


## زمان

*بستانُ أيامك نامي الشجَر*
*فكيفَ لا تقطفُ غضّ الثمَر*
*اشرب فهذا اليوم إن أدبرت*
*به اللَّيالي لم يعدهُ القدر*
*****
*جادت بساط الروض كفُّ السحَاب*
*فنزّه الطرفَ وهات الشراب*
*فهذه الخضرةَ مِن بِعدنا*
*تنمو علَى أجسادِنا في التراب*
*****
*وإن توافِ العشب عندَ الغدير*
*وقَد كسَا الأرض بساطاً نضير*
*فامشِ الهوينا فوقهُ . إنه*
*غذّتهُ أوصالُ حبيبٌ طرير*
*****
*يا نَفس قَد آدكِ حملُ الحزن*
*يا روح مقدور فُراق البدن*
*إقطف أزاهير المُنى قبلَ أن*
*يجفَّ مِن عيشك غضّ الفنن*
*****
*يحلو ارتشاف الخمَر عندَ الربيع*
*ونشرُ أزهار الروابي يضوع*
*وتعذّب الشكوى إلى فاتنٍ*
*علَى شفا الوادي الخصيب الينيع*
*****
*فلا تَتب عن حسوِ هذا الشراب*
*فإنَّما تَندمُ بعدَ المتَاب*
*وكيفَ تصحو وطيور الربى*
*صدّاحةٌ والروض غضّ الجناب*
*****
*زخارفُ الدُنيا أساس الألم*
*وطالبُ الدُنيا نديم الندم*
*فكن خليَّ البال مِن أمرها*
*فكلُّ ما فيها شقاءٌ وهم*
*****
*وأسعدْ الخلقْ قليل الفضول*
*مَن يهجر الناس ويرضى القليل*
*كأنهُ عنقاءَ عندَ السّهى*
*لا بومةٌ تنعبُ بينَ الطلول*
*****
*مَن يحسبَ المال أحبَّ المُنى*
*ويزرع الأرضَ يريد الغِنى*
*يفارق الدُنيا ولم يُختَبر*
*في كدَّهِ أحوال هذى الدُنى*
*****
*سرى بجسمي الغضَّ ماء الفناء*
*وسار في روحي لهيب الشقاء*
*وهمتُ مثلَ الريحَ حتى ذرَت*
*تُرابَ جسمي عاصفات القضاء*

----------


## زمان

*يامَن يَحارُ الفَهمُ في قدرتك*
*وتطلبُ النَفسُ حمى طاعتك*
*أسكرَني الإثمُ ولكنّني*
*صحوَت بالآمال في رحمتك*
*****
*لم أشرب الخمَر ابتغاء الطرَب*
*ولا دعتني قلّةٌ في الأدب*
*لكنَّ إحساسي نزّاعاً إلى*
*إطلاق نفسي كانَ كلّ السبب*
*****
*أفنيتُ عمري في اكتناهِ القضاء*
*وكشفُ ما يحجبهُ في الخفاء*
*فلم أجد أسرارهُ وانقضى*
*عمري وأحسستُ دبيب الفناء*
*****
*أطاَل أهل الأنَفس الباصره*
*تفكيرهم في ذاتِك القادره*
*ولم تزلْ يا ربْ أفهامهم*
*حيرى كهذى الأنجمُ الحائره*
*****
*لم يجنِ شيئاً مِن حياتي الوجود*
*ولن يضير الكون أنَّي أُبيد*
*وا حيرتي ما قالَ لي قائلٌ*
*ماذا اشتعالُ الروح ! كيفَ الخمود*
*****
*إذا انطوى عيشي وحانَ الأجل*
*وسدَّ في وجهي باب الأمل*
*قَرَّ حبَاب العمر في كأسهِ*
*فَصَّبها للموتِ ساقي الأزل*
*****
*إن لم أكنْ أخلصتُ في طاعتك*
*فإنّني أطمعُ في رحمتك*
*وإنَّما يشفعُ لي أنّني*
*قَد عشتُ لا أُشرك في وحدتك*

----------


## زمان

*يا ربْ هيىء سببَ الرزق لي*
*ولا تذقني منّةَ المُفضلِ*
*وابقني نشوانَ كيما أرى*
*روحي نَجتْ مِن دائِها المعضلِ*
*****
*أفنيت عمري في ارتقابِ المُنى*
*ولم أذق في العيشِ طعم الهنا*
*وإنَّني أُشفقَ أن يَنقَضي*
*عمري وما فارقت هذا العَنا*
*****
*لم يبرحَ الداء فؤادِي العليل*
*ولم أنل قصدي وحانَ الرحيل*
*وفات عمري وأنا جاهلٌ*
*كتابَ هذا الدهر جمّ الفصول*
*****
*صفَا لكَ اليوم ورقَّ النسيم*
*وجالَ في الأزهارِ دمع الغيوم*
*ورجّعَ البلبل ألحانهُ*
*يقول هيّا اطرب وخلّ الهموم*
*****
*الدرع لا تمنعُ سهم الأجل*
*والمال لا يدفعهُ إن نزل*
*وكلُّ ما في عيشنا زائلٌ*
*لا شىءَ يبقى غيرَ طيب العمل*
*****
*اللهُ يدري كلُّ ما تُضمر*
*يعلمُ ما تُخفي وما تُظهر*
*وإن خدعتَ الناس لم تستطع*
*خدِاع مَن يطوي ومَن يَنشر*
*****
*وإنَّما بالموت كلٌ رهين*
*فاطرب فما أنتَ مِن الخالدين*
*واشرب ولا تَحمل أسىً فادحاً*
*وخلّ حمل الهم للاحقين*
*****
*رأيت خزّافاً رحاهُ تَدور*
*يجدُّ في صوغِ دنانِ الخمور*
*كأنهُ يخلطُ في طينها*
*جمجمة الشاهِ بساق الفقير*

----------


## زمان

*تمتلكُ الناس الهوى والغرور*
*وفتنةُ الغيدِ وسُكنى القصور*
*ولو تُزال الحجبُ بانت لهم*
*زخارف الدُنيا وعُقبى الأمور*
*****
*إن الَّذي تأنس فيه الوفاء*
*لا يحفظ الودَّ وعهدَ الأخاء*
*فعاشر الناس علَى ريبةٍ*
*منهم ولا تُكثر مِن الأصدقاء*
*****
*زاد الندى في الزهرِ حتى غدا*
*مُنحنياً مِن حملِ قطر الندى*
*والكُم قَد جمعَ أوراقهُ*
*فظلَّ في زهرِ الربى سيّدا*
*****
*وأسعد الخلق الَّذي يُرزق*
*وبابهُ دونَ الورى مُغلق*
*لا سيَّد فيهم ولا خادم*
*لهم ولكن وادعٌ مُطلق*
*****
*قلبي في صدري أسيرٌ سجين*
*تُخجلهُ عشرةُ ماءٍ وطين*
*وكم جرى عزمي بتحطيمه*
*فكانَ يَنهاني نداءُ اليقين*
*****
*مصباحُ قلبي يستمدُ الضياء*
*مِن طلعةِ الغيدِ ذوات البهاء*
*لكنّني مثلَ الفراش الَّذي*
*يسعى إلى النّورِ وفيهِ الفناء*
*****
*طبعي ائتناسي بالوجوه الحِسان*
*وديدني شرِبَ عِتاق الدِنان*
*فاجمع شتات الحظَّ وانعم بها*
*مِن قبلِ أن تطويكَ كفّ الزمان*
*****
*تَعاقبُ الأيام يُدني الأجل*
*ومرّها يطويكَ طيّ السجِل*
*وسوف تَفنى وهي في كرّهِا*
*فقَضّ ما تغنمهُ في جذل*

----------


## زمان

*لا تَشغل البَال بماضي الزمان*
*ولا يآتي العيش قبلَ الأوان*
*واغنم مِن الحاضرِ لذّاتهِ*
*فليسَ في طبعِ اللَّيالي الأمان*
*****
*قيلَ لدى الحشر يكون الحساب*
*فيغضب الله الشديدَ العقاب*
*وما انطوى الرحمن إلاّ علَى*
*إنالةِ الخير ومنح الثواب*
*****
*كانَ الَّذي صوّرني يعلمُ*
*في الغيبِ ما أجني وما آثمُ*
*فكيفَ يجزيني علَى أنّني*
*أجرمتُ والجرمُ قضاً مبرمُ*
*****
*هات اسقني كأس الطلى السلسلِ*
*وغنّني لحناً مع البلبلِ*
*فإنَّما الإبريق في صبهِ*
*يَحكي خرير الماء في الجدولِ*
*****
*الخمَرُ في الكأسِ خيالٌ ظريف*
*وهي بجوفِ الدنّ روحٌ لطيف*
*أبعد ثقيل الظَّل عن مجلسي*
*فإنَّما للخمَر ظلٌ خفيف*
*****
*بابُ نديمي ذو الثنايا الوضاح*
*وبيننا زهرٌ أنيقٌ وراح*
*وافتضَّ مِن لؤلؤِ أصدافها*
*فافترَّ في الآفاقِ ثغرُ الصباح*
*****
*نارُ الهوى تمنعُ طيب المنام*
*وراحةُ النفس ولذُّ الطعام*
*وفاتر الحبُّ ضعيف اللّظى*
*منطفىء الشعلةَ خابي الضرام*
*****
*القلبُ قَد أضناهُ عِشق الجمال*
*والصدرُ قَد ضاقَ بما لا يُقال*
*يا ربْ هل يُرضيك هذا الظما*
*والماءُ ينساب أمامي زُلال*
*****
*خلقتني يا ربْ ماءً وطين*
*وصغتني ما شئتَ عزاً وهون*
*فما احتيالي والَّذي قَد جرى*
*كتبتهُ يا ربْ فوقَ الجبين*
*****
*ويا فؤادي تلكَ دُنيا الخيال*
*فلا تنؤ تحتَ الهموم الثقال*
*وسلّم الأمر فمَحوَ الَّذي*
*خطّت يدُ المقدار أمرٌ مُحال*

----------


## زمان

*وإنَّما نحنُ رخاخ القضاء*
*ينقلنا في اللوحِ أنّى يشاء*
*وكلُّ مَن يفرغ مِن دورهِ*
*يُلقَى به في مستقّرِ الفناء*
*****
*رأيتُ صفّاً مِن دنانٍ سرى*
*ما بينها همسُ حديثٍ جرى*
*كأنّها تسألُ : أينَ الَّذي*
*قَد صاغَنا أوباعَنا أو شرى*
*****
*سطا البلى فاغتالَ أهلَ القبور*
*حتى غدوا فيها رُفاتاً نَثير*
*أينَ الطلى تتركني غائباً*
*أجهلُ أمر العيشَ حتى النشور*
*****
*إذا سقاني الموت كأس الحمام*
*وضمَّكم بعدي مجال المدام*
*فأفردوا لي موضعي واشربوا*
*في ذكرِ مَن أضحى رهين الرجام*
*****
*عن وجنة الأزهار شفَّ النقاب*
*وفي فؤادي راحةٌ للشراب*
*فلا تَنمْ فالشمس لما يزل*
*ضياؤها فوقَ الربى والهضاب*
*****
*فكم علَى ظهرِ الثرى مِن نيام*
*وكم مِن الثاوينِ تحت الرغام*
*وأينما أرمي بعيني أرى*
*مشيّعاً أو لهزةً للحمام*
*****
*يا ربْ في فهمك حَار البشرْ*
*وقصَّر العاجز والمقتدرْ*
*تَبعثُ نجواكَ وتبدو لهم*
*وهم بلا سمعٍ يعي أو بصَرْ*
*****
*بيني وبينَ النفس حربٌ سجَال*
*وأنتَ يا ربي شديدَ المحُال*
*أنتظر العفو ولكنّني*
*خَجلان مِن علمك سوء الفعال*
*****
*شقَّت يدُ الفجر سِتار الظلام*
*فانهض وناولني صبوح المدام*
*فكم تُحيّينا لهُ طلعةٌ*
*ونحنُ لا نملكُ ردَّ السلام*
*****
*مُعاقروا الكأس وهم سادرون*
*وقائموا اللَّيل وهم ساجدون*
*غرقى حيارى في بحارِ الُنّهى*
*والله صاحٍ والورى غافلون*
*****
*كُنّا فَصرنا قطرةٌ في عباب*
*عشنا وعُدنا ذرّةٌ في التراب*
*جئنا إلى الأرضِ ورحنا كما*
*دبَّ عليها النمل حيناً وغاب*

----------


## زمان

*لا أفضح السرّ لعالٍ ودون*
*ولا أطيل القول حتى يبَين*
*حالي لا أقوى علَى شرحها*
*وفي حنايا الصدر سرّي دفين*
*****
*أولى بهذى الأعين الهاجده*
*أن تغتدي في أُنسها ساهده*
*تَنَّفَس الصبحُ فقم قبلَ أن*
*تحرمهُ أنَفَاسنا الهامده*
*****
*هل في مجالِ السكون شىءٌ بديع*
*أحلى مِن الكأسِ وزهرُ الربيع*
*عجبتُ للخمّار هل يشترى*
*بمالهِ أحسنَ مما يبيع !0*
*****
*هوى فؤادي في الطلى والحباب*
*وشجو أذني في سماعِ الرباب*
*إن يَصغْ الخزّاف مِن طينتي*
*كوباً فأترعُها ببرد الشراب*
*****
*يا مدَّعي الزهدَ أنا أكرمُ*
*مِنكَ ، وعقلي ثملاً أحكمُ*
*تَستنزفُ الخلقَ وما أستقي*
*إلاّ دمُ الكرم فمَن آثمُ*
*****
*الخمَرُ كالورد وكأس الشراب*
*شفّت فكانت مثل وردٍ مُذاب*
*كأنَّما البدر نَثا ضوءهِ*
*فكان حوَل الشّمس منهُ نقاب*
*****
*لا تَحسبوا أنّي أخاف الزمان*
*أو أرهب الموت إذا الموت حان*
*الموت حقٌ . لَستُ أخشى الردى*
*وإنَّما أخشى فوات الأوان*

----------


## زمان

*لا طيبَ في الدُنيا بغيرِ الشراب*
*ولا شجيَّ فيها بغيرِ الرباب*
*فكّرت في أحوالهِا لم أجد*
*أمتعُ فيها مِن لقاءِ الصحاب*
*****
*عش راضياً واهجر دواعي الألم*
*واعدل مع الظَالم مهما ظلَم*
*نهايةُ الدُنيا فناءٌ فَعش*
*فيها طليقاً واعتبرها عدم*
*****
*لا تأمل الخلَّ المقيم الوفاء*
*فإنَّما أنتَ بدنيا الرياء*
*تحمَّل الداء ولا تلتمس*
*لهُ دواءً وانفرد بالشقاء*
*****
*اليوم قَد طابَ زمان الشباب*
*وطابت النفس ولذَّ الشراب*
*فلا تَقُل كأس الطلى مُرّةٌ*
*فإنَّما فيها مِن العيشِ صاب*
*****
*وليسَ هذا العيش خلداً مقيم*
*فما اهتمامي مُحدثٌ أم قديم*
*سنَترك الدُنيا فما بالنا*
*نضيّعُ منها لحظَات النعيم*
*****
*حتَّامٌ يُغري النفس برقّ الرجاء*
*ويُفزع الخاطَر طيف الشقاء*
*هات اسقنيها لَستُ أدري إذا*
*صعَّدتُ أنفاسي رددتُ الهواء*
*****
*دنياكَ ساعات سُراع الزوال*
*وإنَّما العُقبى خلود المآل*
*فهل تَبيع الخُلد يا غافلاً*
*وتشتري دنيا المُنى والضّلال*
*****
*يامَن نسيتَ النار يوم الحساب*
*وعفَت أن تشربَ ماء المتَاب*
*أخافُ إن هبَّت رياح الردى*
*عليكَ أن يأنفَ مِنكَ التراب*

----------


## زمان

*يا قلب كم تشقى بهذا الوجود*
*وكلّ يوم لك همٌ جديد*
*وأنتِ يا روحي ماذا جنَتْ*
*نفسي وأُخراكِ رحيلٌ بَعيد*
*****
*تناثرتْ أيام هذا العمرْ*
*تنَاثرُ الأوراق حوَل الشجرْ*
*فانعم مِن الدُنيا بلذّاتها*
*مِن قبلِ أن تسفيكَ كفّ القدر*
*****
*لا توحشَ النفس بخوف الظّنون*
*واغنم مِن الحاضرِ أمَنْ اليقين*
*فقد تساوى في الثرى راحلٌ*
*غداً وماضٍ مِن ألوف السنين*
*****
*مررتُ بالخزّاف في ضحوةٍ*
*يصوغُ كوب الخمَر مِن طينةٍ*
*أوسعَها دعّاً فقاَلت لهُ*
*هل أقفرَتْ نَفسُكَ مِن رحمةٍ*
*****
*لو أنّني خُيَّرت أو كانَ لي*
*مفتاحُ باب القدر المقفلِ*
*لاخترتَ عن دنيا الأسى أنّني*
*لم أهبطَ الدُنيا ولم أرحلِ*
*****
*هبطتُ هذا العيش في الآخرين*
*وعشتُ فيه عيشةَ الخاملين*
*ولا يوافيني بما ابتغي*
*فأينَ منّي عاصفات المنون*
*****
*حكمكِ يا أقدار عين الضّلال*
*فأطلقيني آدُ نفسيَ العقال*
*إن تُقصري النّعمى علَى جاهلٍ*
*فلست مِن أهل الحِجا والكمَال*
*****
*إذا سقاكَ الدهر كأس العذاب*
*فلا تُبنْ للناس وقعَ المصاب*
*واشرب علَى الأوتارِ . رنّانةٌ*
*مِن قبلِ أن تُحطّمَ كأس الشراب*
*****
*لا بدَّ للعاشق مِن نشوةٍ*
*أو خفّةٍ في الطبعِ أو جنّةٍ*
*والصحو بابَ الحزن فاشرب تكنْ*
*عن حالةِ الأيام في غفلةٍ*
*****
*أنا الَّذي عشتُ صريع العقار*
*في مجلسٍ تحييهِ كأسٌ تُدَار*
*فَعُد عن نصحي . لقد أصبحَت*
*هذى الطلى كلّ المُنى والخيَار*
*****
*أعلمُ مِن أمري الَّذي قَد ظهَر*
*واسْتَشِفّ الباطن المستتر*
*عدمت فهمي أن تكنْ نشوتي*
*وراءها منزلةٌ تُنتَظَرْ*
*****
*طارت بي الخمَر إلى منزلٍ*
*فوق السماك الشاهق الأعزلِ*
*فأصبحَتْ روحي في نجوةٍ*
*مِن طينِ هذا الجسد الأرذلِ*

----------


## زمان

*سئمتُ يا ربي حياةَ الألم*
*وزاد همّي الفقر لما ألمّ*
*ربي انتشلني مِن وجودي فقد*
*جعلتَ في الدُنيا وجودي عدَم*
*****
*لم يخل قلبي مِن دواعي الهموم*
*أو تَرضَ نفسي عن وجودي الأليم*
*وكم تأدبتَ بأحداثهِ*
*ولم أزل في ليلِ جهلٍ بهيم*
*****
*اللهُ قَد قدّر رزق العباد*
*فلا تؤمّل نيلَ كلّ المراد*
*ولا تُذِق نفسكَ مُرّ الأسى*
*فإنَّما أعمارنا للنفاد*
*****
*إن الَّذي يعرف سرّ القضاء*
*يرى سواء سعده والشقاء*
*العيش فانٍ فلندع أمرهِ*
*أكانَ داءً مسَّنا أم دواء*
*****
*يا طالب الدُنيا وقيتَ العثَار*
*دع أمل الربح وخوف الخسَار*
*واشرب عتيق الخمَر فهي التي*
*تفكَّ عن نفسك قيد الإسار*
*****
*الكأس جسم روحهِ الساريه*
*هذى السلاف المزّةَ الصافيه*
*زجاجها قَد شفَّ حتى غدا*
*ماءً حوى نيرانها الجاريه*
*****
*قَد ردّد الروض غناء الهزار*
*وارتاحت النفس لكأس العقار*
*تبّسم النّور فقم هاتها*
*نثأرُ مِن الأيامِ قبلَ الدمار*
*****
*بي مِن جفاءِ الدهر همٌ طويل*
*ومِن شقاءِ العيش حزنٌ دخيل*
*قلبي كدنّ الخمَر يجري دماً*
*ومقلتي بالدمعِ كأسٌ تسيل*
*****
*وكلّما راقبتُ حال الزمن*
*رأيتهُ يحرمُ أهل الفطن*
*سُبحان ربي . كلّما لاحَ لي*
*نجمٌ طوته ظُلمات المحَن*

----------


## زمان

*ماذا جنينا مِن متاعِ البقاء ؟*
*ماذا لقينا في سبيلِ الفناء ؟*
*هل تُبصر العين دُخان الألى*
*صاروا رماداً في أتونِ القضاء*
*****
*تلكَ القصور الشاهقات البناء*
*منازلُ العزّ ومجلى السناء*
*قَد نعبَ البوم علَى رسمِها*
*يصيحُ : أينَ المجد ، أينَ الثراء*
*****
*هوّن علَى النفس احتمَال الهموم*
*واغنم صفَا العيش الَّذي لا يَدوم*
*لو كانت الدُنيا وفَتْ للألى*
*راحوا لما جاءكَ دور النعيم*
*****
*وإنَّما الدهرُ مُذيق الكروب*
*نعيمهُ رهنٌ بكفّ الخطوب*
*ولو درى الهمّ الَّذي لم يجىء*
*دنيا الأسى لاختار دار الغيوب*
*****
*صبَّتْ علينا وابلات البلاء*
*كأنّنا أعداء هذا القضاء*
*بينا تَرى الإبريق والكأس قَد*
*تَبادلا التقبيل حوَل الدماء*
*****
*تفتّح النوَّار صبّ المدام*
*واخلَع ثياب الزهد بين الأنام*
*وهاتها مِن قبلِ سطو الردى*
*في مجلسٍ ضمّ الطلى والغرام*

----------


## زمان

*حَار الورى ما بين كفرٍ ودين*
*وأمعنوا في الشكِ أو في اليقين*
*وسوف يدعوهم مُنادي الردى*
*يقولُ ليسَ الحق ما تسلكون*
*****
*نَصبتَ في الدُنيا شرِاك الهوى*
*وقلت أجزي كلّ قلبٍ غوى*
*أتنصب الفخَ لصيدي وإن*
*وقعتُ فيه قلتَ غاصٍ هوى*
*****
*أنا الَّذي أبدعت مِن قدرتك*
*فعشتُ أرعى في حمى نعمتك*
*دعني إلى الآثام حتى أرى*
*كيفَ يذوب الإثمُ في رحمتك*
*****
*إن تُفصل القطرةُ في بحرها*
*ففي مداهُ منتهى أمرها*
*تقاربتْ يا ربْ ما بيننا*
*مسافةَ البُعد علَى قدرها*
*****
*وإنَّما الدُنيا خيالٍ يزول*
*وأمرنا فيها حديثٌ يطول*
*مشرقها بحرٌ بعيد المدى*
*وفي مداهُ سيكون الأفول*
*****
*جهلتِ يا نفسي سرّ الوجود*
*وغبتِ في غورِ القضاء البعيد*
*فصوَّري مِن نشوتي جنّةً*
*فربما أُحرمَ دار الخلود*
*****
*يا ورد أشبَهتَ خدود الحسان*
*ويا طلى حاكيتَ ذوب الجمان*
*وأنتَ يا حظَّي تَنكَّرْتَ لي*
*وكُنتَ مِن قبلِ الأخَ المستعان*
*****
*أولى بكَ العشق وحسو الشراب*
*وحَنَّةُ النّاي ونوح الرباب*
*فأطلق النفس ولا تتصل*
*بزخرُف الدُنيا الوشيك الذهاب*
*****
*لا تَشغل البَال بأمر القدر*
*واسمع حديثي يا قصير النظر*
*تنحْ واجلس قانعاً وادعاً*
*وانظر إلى لعبِ القضاء بالبشر*
*****
*يا قلب إن ألقيتَ ثوب العناء*
*غدوتَ روحاً طاهراً في السماء*
*مقامك العرش ترى حطَّة*
*أنكَ في الأرضِ أطلتَ البقاء*
*****
*إن الَّذي يَذبل زهر الربيع*
*ينثر أوراقَ وجودي الجميع*
*والهمُّ مثل السمَّ ترياقهُ*
*في الخمَرِ فاشرب قدَر ما تستطيع*
*****
*زجاجةُ الخمَر ونصف الرغيف*
*وما حوى ديوان شعرٍ طريف*
*أحبُّ لي أن كُنتَ لي مُؤنساً*
*في بلقعٍ مِن كلّ مُلكٍ منيف*

----------


## زمان

*أتَسمع الديكَ أطاَل الصياح*
*وقَد بدا في الأفقِ نور الصباح*
*ما صاحَ إلاّ نادباً ليلةً*
*ولَّتْ مِن العمرِ السريع الرواَح*
*****
*علامَ تشقى في سبيلِ الألم*
*ما دمتَ تدري أنكَ ابن العدم*
*الدهرُ لا تجري مقاديرهُ*
*بأمرنا فارضْ بما قَد حكَم*
*****
*تحملُ الداء كبير الرجاء*
*أنكَ يوماً ستنال الشفاء*
*واشكر علَى الفقر الَّذي إن يَرد*
*أصبحَت موفور الغِنى والثراء*
*****
*ليتك يا ربي تُبيد الوجود*
*وتَخلق الأكوان خَلقاً جديد*
*فتُغفلَ اسمي أو تزيد الَّذي*
*قدّرتَ لي في الرزقِ بين العبيد*
*****
*وصلتني بالنفس منذُ القدم*
*فكيفَ تفري شملَنا الملتئم*
*وكُنتَ ترعاني فماذا دعا*
*إلى اطراحي للأسى والألم*
*****
*هات الطلى فالنفس عما قليل*
*توشكُ مِن فرطِ الأسى أن تسيل*
*عساي أنسى الهمَّ في نشوتي*
*مِن بعدِ رشفي كأسها السلسبيل*
*****
*يا ساقي الخمَر أفق هاتها*
*ثمَّ اسقني سائلَ ياقوتها*
*فإنَّها تبعثُ مِن روحها*
*نفسي وتحيي ميّتَ لذّاتها*

----------


## زمان

*صبَّ مِن الإبريقِ صافي الدماء*
*واشرب وهات الكأس ذات النقاء*
*فليسَ بين الناس مَن ينطوي*
*علَى الَّذي في صدرها مِن صفَاء*
*****
*أينَ طهور النفس عفُّ اليمين*
*وكيفَ كانت عيشةَ الصالحين*
*إن كُنتَ لا تَغفر ذنبي فما*
*فضلُكَ يا ربي علَى العالمين*
*****
*ابدعتَ فينا بيَّنات العِبَر*
*وصغتنا يا ربْ شتّى الصور*
*فهل أطيق اليوم محوَ الَّذي*
*تركتهُ في خلقتي مِن أثر*
*****
*طبائعُ الأنفس ركّبتها*
*فكيفَ تجزي أنفساً صغتها*
*وكيفَ تُفني كاملاً أو ترى*
*نقصاً بنفسٍ أنتَ صوّرتها*
*****
*تُخفي عن الناس سنَا طلعتك*
*وكلُّ مافي الكون مِن صنعتك*
*فأنتَ مجلاهُ وأنتَ الَّذي*
*تَرى بديع الصُنع في آيتك*
*****
*يا ربْ مهّد لي سبيلَ الرشاد*
*واكتب لي الراحةَ بعدَ الجهاد*
*وأحييِ في نفسي المُنى مثلما*
*يحيىَ موات الأرض صوب العهاد*
*****
*لن يرجعَ المقدار فيما حكَم*
*وحملكَ الهمّ يُزيد الألم*
*ولو حزنتَ العمر لن يَنمَحي*
*ما خطّهُ في اللوحِ مُرّ القلم*
*****
*ولىَّ الدجى قم هات كأسَ الشراب*
*كأنَّما الياقوت فيها مُذاب*
*واحرق مِن العودِ بخوراً وخذ*
*مِن غصنهِ المعطار واصنع رباب*
*****
*الخمَرُ توليكَ نعيم الخلود*
*ولذّة الدُنيا وأُنس الوجود*
*تُحرقُ مثل النار لكنّها*
*تجعلُ نار الحزن ماءً بروَد*

----------


## زمان

*عيشي مِن أجلِ الطلى مستحيل*
*فإنَّها تشفي فؤادي العليل*
*ما أعذب الساقي إذا قالَ لي*
*تناول الكأس ورأسي يميل*
*****
*أولى بهذا القلب أن يخفقا*
*وفي ضرامِ الحبّ أن يُحرَقا*
*ما أضيعَ اليوم الَّذي مَرّ بي*
*مِن غيرِ أن أهوى وأن أعشقا*
*****
*سارع إلى الّلذات قبل المنون*
*فالعمر يطويهِ مرور السنين*
*ولَستُ كالأشجار إن قُلّمتْ*
*فروعها عادت رطاب الغصون*
*****
*إنَّ الألى ذاقوا حياةَ الرغد*
*وأنجزَ الدهرُ لهم ما وعَد*
*قَد عصفَ الموت بهم فانطووا*
*واحتِضِنوا تحتَ تراب الأبد*
*****
*نفسي خلت مِن أُنسِ تلكَ الصحاب*
*لما غدوا ثاوينَ تحتَ التراب*
*في مجلس العمر شربنا الطلى*
*فلم يفق منّا صَريعُ الشراب*
*****
*ولَستُ مهما عشت أخشى العدَم*
*وإنَّما أخشى حياةَ الألم*
*أعارني الله حياتي وعن*
*حقوقهِ استرداد هذا النسَم*
*****
*قالوا امتنع عن شربِ بنت الكروم*
*فإنّها تورث نار الجحيم*
*ولذّتي في شربِها ساعةٍ*
*تعدلُ في عينيّ جِنان النعيم*
*****
*إن دارتْ الكأس ولذَّ الشراب*
*فكنْ رضيّ النفس بين الصحاب*
*واشرب فما يجدُ بكَ هجَر الطلى*
*إن كانَ مقدوراً عليكَ العذاب*
*****
*شيئان في الدُنيا هما أفضلُ*
*في كلّ ما تنوي وما تعملُ*
*لا تتّخذ كلَّ الورى صاحباً*
*ولا تنل مِن ما يؤكلُ*
*****
*لو كانَ لي قدرةَ ربٌ مجيد*
*خَلَقتَ هذا الكون خَلقاً جديد*
*يكون فيهِ غير دُنيا الأسى*
*دُنيا يعيشُ الحر فيها سعيد*
*****
*إذا بلغتَ المجد قالوا زنيم*
*وإن لزمتَ الدار قالوا لئيم*
*فجانب الناس ولا تلتمس*
*معرفةً تُورث حَمل الهموم*
*****
*خيرٌ لي العشق وكأس المدام*
*مِن ادعاءِ الزهد والاحتشام*
*لو كانت النار لمثلي خلَت*
*جنّات عدن مِن جميعِ الأنام*
*****
*عبدكَ عاصٍ أينَ مِنكَ الرضاء*
*وقلبهُ داجٍ فأينَ الضياء*
*إن كانت الجنّةُ مقصورةً*
*علَى المطيعين فأينَ العطاء*
*****
*أهل الحِجا والفضل هذى العقول*
*قَد حاولوا فهَم القضاء الجليل*
*فحدّثونا بعض أوهامهم*
*ثم احتواهم ليلُ نومٍ طويل*
*****
*يا عالم الأسرار علمَ اليقينْ*
*يا كاشف الضّرَ عن البائسينْ*
*يا قابل الأعذار فئنا إلى*
*ظلّك فأقبل توبةَ التائبينْ*
*****

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو اخي زمان 
والله يعطيك العافيه على مانقلت لنا 
من اشعار شاعر من شعارء ذاك الزمان 
تحياتي لك اخي
همسات وله

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

رائع اخ زمان 
عاشت ايدك 
منقول ولا اروع

----------


## زهرة الجوري

يسلموووو اخوي زمان عالكلام الروعه ماقصرت :)

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووور خيوووو
تسلم ايدك تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------

